# WOW, all I can say is WOW !!!



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful, I could see this in red and silver Christmas.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Indeed!!! Wow!!!


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

These are amazing. I actually watched several of the other clips showing how to make table centrepiece, 3D swan, hair band with flowers, other pretty folded flowers that can be made into brooches. Really inspirational.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Somebody had to visualize that before they figured out how to do it.....absolutely amazing.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice thx.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

44gram said:


> Indeed!!! Wow!!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## momtat (Jan 21, 2017)

Definitely going to have to try that for myself!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow..interesting. :sm24:


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Beautiful fabric flowers!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Classy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Underfly (Jan 17, 2017)

knittingdragon said:


> These are amazing. I actually watched several of the other clips showing how to make table centrepiece, 3D swan, hair band with flowers, other pretty folded flowers that can be made into brooches. Really inspirational.


That's the problem. You cannot watch just one. Some people have the gift of creating. How do they come up with these Ideas?? I guess I missed the line to make me crafty.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Agreed...........WOW!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful, you would need a lot of patience though. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

WOW! This is beautiful.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful thanks for sharing...


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Very lovely -a lot of work. She makes it look so easy!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

What patience you need to make these . They are gorgeous . Thank you.


----------



## judysbg42 (Jul 10, 2016)

That is incredible!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Indeed Very Classy


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

That is beautiful, thanks for the video.


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Gorgeous! The only hard part that I could see would to be able to cut the pieces eventually so all would be the same size. Putting this on my to-do list. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful, I would love to try this. Maybe in my next life, ha ha!!


----------



## katyasgrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

So beautiful, but a lot of work! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Impressive!


----------



## ilv2crochet (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow, that would be so cool to do for a wedding gift done in the colors of their wedding...hmmmm, might just have to try that!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

Beautiful, but what kind of fabric do they use? I noticed that in some of the projects they melted the edges to fuse them together. Some kind of plastic???


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

How elegant!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Lindo! Which I saw in the comments and translated to "Beautiful!"


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

That was fascinating! Soooo beautiful!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Tedious, but stunningly beautiful.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

You are right! WOW!!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks you for sharing this - it was just beautiful to watch - she's so dexterous!

Leanna x


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, inspirational for sure!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes - wow! Really beautiful. Great tutorial!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

They're beautiful but beyond my patience


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow is right. Amazing!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Wonderful....


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Wonderful....


----------

